# Is a live edge bad for your foundation?



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

I put in a live edge recently and we have gotten a lot of rain. The water has pooled in the live edge. Could this cause foundation issues in the long haul?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

By live edge I take that means a planting bed right up to the foundation. Whatever is planted there or what it looks like doesn't matter; you need positive drainage away from the foundation for a minimum distance of 10 feet. More is better. I try to run downspout drains 20 feet out to a popup or daylight. If water is pooling, regrade to ensure positive drainage away from the foundation. If the area is impounded by a sidewalk or driveway, you may have to install a drainage system to get the water out of there.

I've seen installations where raised beds were installed right next to the foundation creating moats that pool water. Big problem. No common sense.


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

What does "live edge" mean?


----------

